# Ho scale switching layout



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I built over the last couple days a switching layout. It is 1 foot wide by 6 foot long. There is a 3 foot extension for staging as well.








The underside electrical feed wires are connected to a small section of flex track, and in this application makes for a clean look.








I sprayed the track, using Rustoleum Satin Expresso. 








I added my base coat scenery (a very fine sand), and woodland scenics products this morning.
























I’ll update some of the small detailing projects this upcoming week. Also, going to install a sound decoder, and a speaker in the 20 foot container, which will give my regular dcc locos the ability to have sound….cheers ☕🍩


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking very nice!


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Nicely done. 
1 question. I see you masked off the wood when painting the ties, odd IMO as it was going to get covered, but I’m curious what method you used for masking the rail heads? The rail webs were painted but not the heads (tread surface).


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Your right, masking wasn’t required, but I masked because I didn’t think I’d get scenery on the next day.(i like the”clean” look). Only the turnout points have a strip of tape to protect them from paint, as any paint that gets in that area in hard to clean effectively. I sprayed 2 feet at a time, and clean the top of the rail with a rag(that has some lacquer thinner on it). The paint is still wet, and is removed quite easily. It’s in my best interest not to spray paint to far ahead, as I need to hit the rails from each side, letting it dry makes the removal much harder. The scenery from start to finish was maybe a hour (it’s only six square feet)….cheers🇨🇦


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Like it. Neat idea using the track underneath for your bus.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

You are going to have a blast-o-fun with the logistics in working a switching layout. One thing nice about what you are doing is it is expandable and flexable to future expansion and enhancments. A layout you can take wherever you go and a good piece for reference in future project......you may enhance, mimic, or change design since you know its capibilities.
Will be looking forward to seeing any future progress so I subscribed to your thread here....keep the progress coming!


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Some of the fun stuff with the layout…adding details….








I made my own static grass tuffs. Put some white glue on a piece of glass, and added the static grass. I use the Peco static applicator. I ordered some 7 mm in a medium and dark green. I had 2 mm and 4 mm, but I think it needs to be a little more exaggerated to better sell the static grass. After the glue drys, it’s easily removed from the glass with a sharp knife. The next static grass tufts will be made on wax paper, so that I can make more in one sitting….☕🍩


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

SF Gal-your right about the future plans for this module. I use a 3 foot extension for staging, but I’m going to add in the future a 4 foot section, and it will have scenery applied. I was thinking that I could keep experimenting with different ideas with different modules..cheers🇨🇦


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

And even different seasons. I had long thought about an around 4 walls layout with the corners blocked off with fascia to the ceiling, isolating each wall scene, and doing each season. But 4ft shelves are way more practical. And easier to sell if that desire arises.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

That’s a good idea….something to think about, I can see doing fall for sure. The nice thing about doing that is I’m only committing to 4 square feet….
I’ve ordered a Walthers locomotive shed, and my inspiration for the staging yard in the future is the photo…..I’m only going to model half the structure, the boxcars, and storage track area. Once I get on that section, I’ll keep adding to this thread…cheers☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Oh, HA, that’s a prototype. Here I was looking for “where is the backdrop edge? Was it photographed outside?”


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I brought from a dollar store a simple box for my dcc connection. Basically 2 wires from the layout go to the box. I did this because there are times when I need this connection for my dcc decoder tester. I’m going to look for a connector that will be a plug in, therefore making it easy to disconnect….cheers🇨🇦


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Simple solution for that. Check Home Depot or similar. Lighting/Electrical dept. There are quick dis/connectors for light ballasts when one needs to be swapped. On my previous N empire I had one on my track bus, with another on my DC power pack leads, and one on my NCE leads, because most N locos were DC. There are other types of quick connectors too in that area, but chose those because I’ve used them for their intended purpose and was familiar with them.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Built a little dock for the team track…going to apply some weathering to it tomorrow…..also painted the plug in box for the dcc throttle (which I made complicated for myself with a spitting spray can)


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Marvelous layout. Are you from Britain, perchance? Point to point layouts are a rare bird in North America.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Thanks Chops….I built this because I like creating, and keeping my modelling skills sharp….this layout is a test platform for new skills. This will be interesting to see where this ends up. I’ll keep it for the next year, for a train show…cheers☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Still a work in progress, I had some old shells, and wanted to build a railway scrap yard. Going to weather this weekend….also a scratch built picnic table…cheers


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

The picnic table came out real nice, I will be making a few of those too. Good job!
Can't wait to see your RR parts yard.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I’ve seen photos of Altoona, PA similar to that. They’d bring in cabs and bodies on flat cars to the repair shops. Gives a reason for some of that to be in usably good condition.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Built a 16” by 4 foot module to connect to the original shelf layout. This will be a locomotive servicing area (and as staging). A loco and 4 freight cars work in the staging area and the passing track. The gray plate is the loco shed floor(Walthers kit). Tested, and works flawless. 
Next up is spraying the track.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Spray painted track, likely start scenery tomorrow…cheers


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I finished up the base scenery, tested track, and played around with some ideas….The green CP rail boxcar between tracks will be a storage unit,,and the trucks removed. Why couldn’t Walters put the injection moulding on the bottom of the plate, but rather right in the middle of the “finished” floor. There’s still more scenery to apply, but this stage gives me time to figure out details…..cheers☕🍩🇨🇦


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Some progress!!! Built a crossing, a work shed from a 20 foot container, removed the trucks from the boxcar, and got the engine shed put together. Theirs good value in the engine house kit, extra walls and extra doors. This weekend time to paint, and finish assembly….cheers


----------

